# Chanterelles Geauga County



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Anyone find any chants yet? I have been out a few times but cant tell yet. Lots and lots of small fungus sprouting just cant tell what it is yet.

J


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

no big chants for me yet.All small ones.But to be fair I havent been out in a week.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Found a big patch today. About 20 of the 100 were mature and ready to pick. All were in pristine condition. I have never eaten a chantarelle until today. It was delicious. It was as good as a morel if not better. Also found some chicken of the woods. Will post pics ASAP.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Found some good patches yesterday. Most were just sprouting up. Took some of the larger ones and left the rest.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Also found a nice young chicken of the woods.

Does anyone know how long it takes a Chanterelle to get full size?


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice Finds. I started finding small Chanterelles last Tuesday over here in NW Ohio. Going to go back out tomorrow and I am excited. Last year when I first found small ones, I waited a week then I went back and there were lots of mature mushrooms for the picking. Nice Chicken, I've yet to get one yet this year.


----------



## jimwas98 (May 31, 2013)

From my Chant. spots if weather is right and some rain they produce for about 3 weeks. Have had them as big as 5-6 inch wide if left to grow. I always leave plenty to reproduce.
Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Still finding new patches here but it appears the dry hot weather the past week has really slowed the growth. I have been watching a spot in hopes of letting them grow big. A lot were starting to dry out and turn white this week so I did a pretty big harvest. Left the rest to grow and have added a few new patches to check later on. Gonna give the new spots about a week. Will post pics soon....


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree the weather hasn't helped a lot. I've been disappointed the past two trips I've made to the woods. We did get some decent rain Friday into Saturday over her in NW Ohio that I think will help quite a bit(it was so dry when I went out Tuesday). I was in the woods Saturday evening and saw lots of pins and small Chants under Oak trees. I hope to get some good pictures Tuesday. **** Luck!


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Jim

This is my first year hunting chants. I am beginning to understand that they grow very very slow. If it is too dry for too long they will turn white and die. We need more rain on a consistent level to allow them to grow big. I found my first sulfur shelf today (aka chicken of the woods). The pic I posted earlier I think was a white chicken? The one today was an extremely fresh and young sulfur shelf chicken. I am amazed at the flavor! It was much much better than I expected and know will be really searching for them. Gonna post some pics....


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

<strong>Yesterday's Haul</strong>


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

<strong>Today's Haul</strong>


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

<strong>Delicious baby chicken of the woods
</strong>


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice hauls. I'm going to head out in a little bit and see what I can come up with

The Chickens are great, I like to fry them up just as I would the bird. Good eats for sure!

The Hericiums are really good too, keep your eye out for them. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9636488599/" title="Hericium 8-13 001 by CF&amp;E East, on Flickr"&gt;







</a>"&gt;







</a>" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Think I have seen that before but never knew what it was. Will read up and keep my eyes peeled


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

sulphur shelf is yellow on the bottom ...those look white/cream...if they are white/cream they are laetiporus cincinnatus which is the better of the two IMO.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

First trumpets. Found a back pack full all living in moss on steep hill sides.


----------

